
Websocketd:  Websockets, the Unix way - omginternets
http://websocketd.com/
======
bandrami
I may need to click through more, but isn't this inetd/xinetd?

~~~
omginternets
I'm not sure what inetd/xinetd is, but the general idea behind websocketd is
that you connect stdin/stdout of a process to a minimal websocket server. In
doing so, you achieve UNIX-y composeability and a convenient network interface
to an arbitrary process.

~~~
bandrami
Right, inetd has been how you do that for like 30 years now. Any program with
stdin and stdout becomes a network service that way.

